# Burgers' Smokehouse



## mudbug (Dec 14, 2004)

Anybody heard of this outfit ("Quality Hickory Smoked Meats Since 1952")?  They are located in California, Missouri.

Parents just sent us some smoked chicken for Christmas.


----------



## marmalady (Dec 14, 2004)

I just received my Christmas Ham from them - I love 'em!  I"ve had their bacon and country ham slices; they're a superb product - pricey, but superb!

David Rosengarten did a 'study' on the 10 best 'mail order hams', and these folks came in 4th - and I do trust David's judgement!


----------



## GB (Dec 14, 2004)

Marm, What were the first 3?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks, marm.  From the brochure that came with the chickens it looks like hams are their specialty.


----------



## marmalady (Dec 15, 2004)

GB, Here's the link for the Rosengarten report - Burgers/Smokehouse was 5th - sowwy!  The other top 4 were - Murcer's, Nodine's, Niman Ranch, and Kreuz.

http://www.rosengartenreport.com/ham/RosengartenReportFreeIssue.pdf


----------



## GB (Dec 15, 2004)

Very cool. Thanks Marm


----------

